# This is my skyline



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey,
I posted in the skyline forum but i didnt see the members car area

anyway this is my Nissan Skyline

Here are some more pics of my nissan skyline

the build has been going for a while do to some retarded mechanics  

I will put up a dyno sheet when its done 

what do you think? any suggestions?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

beautiful. engine looks really clean. nice job!!


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

ok here is pics of the actual car: My skyline :fluffy:


----------

